# Height and weight estimates



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Rafi is 17 weeks and is approx 11 inches night to the top of his shoulder and weighs 6.3 kg - just wondering what kind of size weight he may be fully grown


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Cockerpoos are generally between 15-30 lbs (~7-14kg)

According to http://www.puppychart.com/ you are likely looking at ~9.4lbs


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Adult size depends a lot on the mix and size of parents.
American CS cross with toy poodle is generally the smallest - Rafi is already bigger than 2nd's Molly for instance.
I think the bigger ones are often male and English Working CS cross with miniature poodle...
My girls are both around the 14 inch 9.5 kg mark and I would say they are pretty average - we meet a lot of poo crosses around here.
I reckon Rafi will be bigger 16" tall and weight will vary on whether he is a cobbier CS shape or more of a lithe leggy poodle!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

My dog Tilly was 7.4kg at 17 weeks old (I used to keep a weekly record!) she's 3 now and her weight sits around 12.5kg. She's just over 17 inches. My guess would be that your pup will end up a a shade smaller than her, but of course it depends on the size of his parents and when he stops growing! X


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Mums a show cocker and dad a minature poodle ( saw both parents )


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear is an american x mini cross and weighs 26lbs at 15 months. He has only put on about 2lbs since he turned 1 year old.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Boycie (top) two half years 15kg working/minature 21 inches.
Poppy three years two months 13.5 kg show/min also 21 inches


----------

